# a77 grip on an a700?



## unpopular (Nov 1, 2012)

With the a700 grip having not depreciated AT ALL, I was wondering if I can use a third party a77 grip?

According to dpreview, the a77's footprint is a hair bit larger than the a700, and I've read of unspecified "simple modifications" to make the a700 grip fit onto the a77. I'm wondering if anyone knows what these modications were - is it a matter of filing down the edge opposite the horizontal grip to make it fit better onto the slightly larger a77 body? But people do say that the electrical connections work, and the two cameras do use the same batteries. With a very slightly larger footprint, perhaps the a77 grip could fit onto the a700, like a younger sibling borrowing clothes...

Any ideas?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 9, 2012)

I would wonder if the mount would fit properly? My worry would be that it would not be able to screw in properly and have the correct length to meet the battery connection. 

I would just buy one of the cheap-o a700 battery grips and call it good. Even with the grip you can still reach the regular controls very easily so its not really an issue at all not having them on the grip itself.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 10, 2012)

yeah. and this is often how I shot with my a350, i rarely actually used the grip's control wheel.


----------

